# Refrigeracion por amoniaco



## pani_alex (Feb 23, 2010)

wenas, tengo una idea q me calienta la cabeza y por mas que no la vaya a llevar a cabo deseo saber si funcionaria y como.

la fuente de inspiracion son las heladeras de amoniaco a querosen y las solares, siendo que esto funciona se me metio en la cabeza que puede funcionar tambien un AC solar, el tema es que no llevan el mismo principio que los de gas (creo q es fenon o algo asi) y me esta costando un poco entenderlos, en internet o esconden todo tipo de informacion sobre esto para que no se haga popular o es muy tecnico o no se buscar

lo q a mi se me ocurre es poner unos paneles solares del estico calentador de agua y para evaporar el amoniaco, un caño que une a una cabina termicamente aislada donde se condensa el gas en un recipiente (este a desnivel con los paneles) y cuando se vuelve liquido por gravedad regresan a los paneles.
Todo el sistema oviamente deberia ir en el techo de la casa por requerir del sol para su funcionamiento, y un ducto que introdusca el aire caliente de la habiltacion a la parte supuerior de la cabina y por la parte inferior otro ducto que regrese el aire enfriado.

Casi olvido mensionar que todo el sistema debe sacarsele precion para que evulla a menor temperatura el liquido, creo que an de saber de este pricipio asique no lo explico.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 23, 2010)

*Refrigeración por absorción*
El sistema de refrigeración por absorción fue desarrollado por Sir John Leslie, quien utilizó el ácido sulfúrico como absorbente y el agua como refrigerante. Más tarde, en 1859, Ferdinand Carre inventa la primera máquina de absorción, la cual trabaja con el par amoníaco-agua.

Los ciclos de absorción funcionan con un par de refrigerantes químicos. Son sistemas de dos componentes, donde una de las sustancias es disuelta en la otra y el enfriamiento se produce secando una de las dos sustancias de la solución por medio de la aplicación de calor y luego reabsorbiéndola hacia la solución.  _





Sistema experimental de adsorción 
con energía solar. 
_

Los dos pares de refrigerantes más usados son el amoníaco-agua y la combinación de agua y bromuro de litio. Los equipos que utilizan el ciclo de absorción han tenido un uso generalizado por varias décadas en la preservación de alimentos, procesos industriales y almacenamiento frío. Pueden operar a temperaturas más bajas que el punto de congelación del agua, sobre todo los de amoníaco-agua y sobre el punto de congelación del agua los de agua-bromuro de litio.

A pesar de que el amoníaco no es un elemento que afecta la capa de ozono, sí es cierto que tiene consecuencias directas sobre la salud del ser humano, y que pérdidas de este compuesto en el sistema pueden afectar al hombre mediante el contacto directo con él, o por la contaminación de los alimentos presentes en la cámara frigorífica. También se menciona la contaminación por ruido que pueden producir los elementos móviles de dicha instalación, lo cual ocurre durante un funcionamiento inadecuado de esos elementos. Es por ello que esta tecnología requiere de un control estricto en su explotación, y una alta calificación del personal técnico encargado de su correcto funcionamiento. 

http://www.cubasolar.cu/biblioteca/energia/Energia19/HTML/articulo07.htm​
..........................................





> son sistemas de refrigeracion por adsorcion y la garrafa solo mantiene encendido un mechero como las viejas heladeras de kerosene
> El sistema de refrigeración por absorción es un medio de producir frío que, al igual que en el sistema de refrigeración por compresión, aprovecha que ciertas sustancias absorben calor al cambiar de estado líquido a gaseoso. Así como en el sistema de compresión el ciclo se hace mediante un compresor, en el caso de la absorción, el ciclo se basa físicamente en la capacidad que tienen algunas sustancias, como el bromuro de litio, de absorber otra sustancia, tal como el agua, en fase de vapor. Otra posibilidad es emplear el agua como sustancia absorbente (disolvente) y como absorbida (soluto) amoníaco.
> 
> Más en detalle, en el ciclo agua-bromuro de litio, el agua (refrigerante), en un circuito a baja presión, se evapora en un intercambiador de calor, llamado evaporador, el cual enfría un fluido secundario, que refrigerará ambientes o cámaras. Acto seguido el vapor es absorbido por el bromuro de litio (absorbente) en el absorbedor, produciendo una solución concentrada. Esta solución pasa al calentador, donde se separan disolvente y soluto por medio de calor procedente de una fuente externa; el agua vuelve al evaporador, y el bromuro al absorbedor para reiniciar el ciclo. Al igual que los sistemas de compresión que utilizan agua en sus procesos, el sistema requiere una torre de enfriamiento para disipar el calor sobrante. el diseño del equipo tienen en cuenta las variaciones de volumen que se producen en los distintos procesos por lo que veras que el sistema tiene caño de diferentes diametros y materiales, asi como tambien configuraciones de evaporadores o radiadores de diseño especial.
> la mento no escontrar las figuras, el refrigerante tiene dos circuitos, uno grande que es el propio gas que intervendra en la refrigetracion y un circuito chico donde el liquido portador del elemento refrigerante produce su evaporaciopn, producto del calor recibido por la llama en ese circuito el portador luego de liberar el gas refrigerante, vuelve al recipiente general a esperar el liquido refrigersante que ya regresa de efectuar el trabajo


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 24, 2010)

bueno, me parece muy peligroso el amoniaco despues de leer en todas partes q "perdidas" y todo eso, pregunta: existe alguna otra forma de hacer un refrigerante que no utilice compuestos nosivos? yo conosco uno que es la refrigeracion evaporativa, pero a pesar de que es agradable no es mucha la temperatura que logra bajar y solo funciona con ambientes abiertos.


----------



## tecnogirl (Feb 25, 2010)

pani_alex: La version electronica de tu proyecto. Los paneles solares proveen
electrocidad que alimentan a una placa termoelectrica, la cual esta conectada en modo de enfriamiento. Y eso es todo.

Sobre esta tecnologia mira: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectricity
Saludos.


----------



## santiago (Feb 25, 2010)

si, existen aires acondicionados por absorcion, es mas en el centro de mi ciudad, hay muchos comercios que operan asi por que la empresa de energia no podia proveer mucha potencia electrica, hace varios años, y ahora quedaron asi, andando con gas natural.

con el devido cuidado, el amoniaco no genera problemas, (el 99 % de las instalaciones industriales de refrigeracion usan nh3 como refrigerante y no freones, principalmente por: el precio,no contamina, y facil detectabilidad. 

en algunas instalaciones, usan el calor de los condensadores de los sistemas por compresion, y enfrian por absorcion aumentando bastante la eficiencia.

ahora conseguirlo, en argentina se ha vuelto una odisea si no sos empresa inscripta en sedronar (vale aclarar que te tienen 5 meses para autorizarte, lo se por que mi viejo tuvo que hacer ese tramite) y si no estas inscripto y te agarran portando un tubo de amoniaco, una multita de 30000 pesos 
la cosa esta asi por el tema de las drogas, usan el amoniaco para fabricarla (no se que droga, y no se que funcion cumple el nh3 en el proceso)


el tema de las placas termoelectricas, peltier, no lo veo muy factible, consumen mucha energia ,(vas a tener que poner bastantes paneles solares), enfriar enfrian bien, pero sigue el tema del consumo electrico, ademas los paneles solares no son nada accesibles, porlomenos donde estoy yo no lo son



saludos


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 25, 2010)

no el pelties es muy ambriento, aqui no se como es el tema del amoniaco pero voy a madurar la idea con mi amigo a ver si que hay con el tema de la seguridad, el va ser el encargado de los hierror pues es herrero.

el mismo mecanisco del amoniaco funciona con gas natural? ese es el de garrafa de cosina?


----------



## capitanp (Feb 26, 2010)

> el mismo mecanisco del amoniaco funciona con gas natural? ese es el de garrafa de cosina?


 


si con cualquier cosa que produzca calor tambien leña funcionaria


----------



## pani_alex (Feb 27, 2010)

ah yo me estaba imaginando otra cosa, que en ves del amoniaco se podia usar gas natural :S


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 1, 2010)

pani_alex: Si te refieres a reemplazar el amoniaco por gas natural como gas refrigerante, creo que no. Salu2.


----------



## zxeth (Mar 4, 2010)

mira la forma de hacer un gas enfriador es tomando un gas, embotellarlo a GRANDES preciones y dejarlo salir denuevo (fisica de 2do anio jajajajaj no tengo la enie en el teclado asi que no vengan con que escribi mal eso ) ese gas puede ser CUALQUIER gas, se utiliza amoniaco porque enfria muchisimo y no sale tan caro como otros gases, el unico problema es que si llega a perder una canieria o algo te va a  quedar la casa con una baranda a matadero insoportable. Si queres pagar un gran presupuesto comprate un par de tachos de nitrogeno liquido. lo malo es que cada tacho (el mas chico) te cuesta como 1000$ arg, Con eso podes refrigerar una potencia de 10000watts reales con un disipador de 20 x 25 x 15 en 5 segundos


----------



## pani_alex (Mar 5, 2010)

al decir cualquier gas puede ser tambien el aire?

el de las heladeras a querosen o conocidas por absorcion no funciona por comprecion segun entendi, o no es asi?


----------



## santiago (Mar 5, 2010)

nono, primero y principal, para que haya refrigeracion debe haber expansion, comprimiendo el gas solamente no basta, luego de comprimirlo hay que condensarlo, y luego lo que enfria es la expansion del liquido, como refrigerante, se usa el amoniaco, o los freones por seguridad, ya que se puede usar el glp tambien, se dejo de usar por los hermosos fogonazos que mataron a varias personas, eso para sistemas por compresion, por absorcion , no te queda otra el amoniaco es lo mejor. 

busca mas info sobre refrigeracion por absorcion, que en internet hay mucha y en youtube hay muchos videos, yo tengo muchos manuales de refrigeracion, dejame encontrarlos y posteo lo que tenga a mano, mi viejo es el que sabe mas cuando lo vea averiguo, igual , no te dejs estar busca, amigate de san google 

http://www.educar.org/inventos/wpe7.gif


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 8, 2010)

pani_alex escribio: "al decir cualquier gas puede ser tambien el aire?"

Adicionando algo a lo expresado por Santiago: hay muchos gases que pueden ser
licuados para usarlos como medios refrigerantes como el gas natural, dioxido de Carbono, Helio, Nitrogeno, Oxigeno y el Hidrogeno (estos dos ultimos, empleados en los cohetes espaciales). El problema es que estos no sirven para aplicaciones domesticas pues tienen temperaturas de licuefaccion muy bajas y para las aplicaciones caseras no se necesita mas alla de -18°C (en cavas) y -10øC en regrigeradores caseros. Pero además, el medio refrigerante debe ser no toxico y no explosivo y este es el problema del gas natural y el hidrogeno, etc.

Hace tiempo se encontraron sustancias llamadas FluoroCarbonos (CFC) quereunian optimas propiedades para los refrigeradores domesticos/comerciales (inertes, no explosivos, etc), en especial, el Freon12, pero hace unos años se descubrio que el Freon12 y otros CFCs intervenian directamente en la destruccion de la capa de Ozono de la alta atmosfera y se decidio, por convenio internacional, eliminar su uso de todo el mundo.

Saludos


----------

